# WHERE TO PUT MEAT ON BRINKMAN SMOKER



## merlin (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey everyone i was wondering where to put the meat at on a brinkman smoker if i wanted it to have both moister and nice smoked flavor.  Should i leave it on top rack, or just put it right above the water pan?  I read somewhere that most of the smoked flavor will coem from the top rack so i was thinking i could just throw it on top rack wait for the wood to finish burning and slide it down by the water pan and let it finish cooking, im cooking a boston butt.

thanks

greg


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 24, 2012)

As far as Smoke Flavor which rack you use does not matter. Smoke goes everywhere. But in some smokers there are Temp variations between shelves and that may affect you cooking time...JJ


----------



## flash (Jul 25, 2012)

Most Brinkman verticals (ECB's) are hotter at the dome. I do not see any variance in flavor depending on rack used. If you do not have a vent to expel the smoke from the dome, then the smoke may be trapped there a bit longer, provided a little more smokey flavor.  The water in the water pan does create some moisture, but is there mainly as a heat sink. I sometimes use playbox sand instead of water, especially during the colder months. You can always spritz the butt on occasion with a mixture of apple juice and apple cider vinegar. Butts have alot of internal fat, so you should have no problem with moisture any way.


----------

